# Dry dog food left in hot car.



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

So I bought a new bag of dog food and completely forgot about it and left it in my trunk for a few days. It's been pretty hot here lately.

Does anyone know if it will still be ok to use? The bag is vacuumed sealed and it has no storage requirements on the bag regarding temperatures, however I don't want to feed it to Sawyer if it possibly could have gone bad.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## BrycesMom (May 23, 2012)

can you email the company?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

It will be fine. When it's shipped to the stores it gets shipped in trucks. They are not climate controlled and the warehouses they are kept in probably are not either.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I may just try and call the company to be on the safe side.

My sisters boyfriend actually drives a transport and he confirmed that non-perishable stuff like dog food could possibly sit in the truck for quite a while before being delivered to the store and they are not temperature controlled.

Of course if it looks or smells weird or if Sawyer seems to be affected by it I'll go get him a new bag.

(sorry I meant to actually post this topic in the Main Discussion area)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmm. I would want to know what the temperature was, what the humidity was, and how hot it potentially got. Also important is that it was THAT hot for many hours straight. Maybe it makes a difference that it wasn't open - but I know they recommend storage in a cool, dry place for a reason... so it doesn't go bad or rancid.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would not feed it myself. I agree with SweetGirl.


----------

